# BMX Cassette Hub Question



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a 9T Poverty cassette hub on my bmx. So today I am at the skatepark and take a heavy crank to drop in and as I'm pedaling my cranks skipped forward a click like something in my cassette/driver was giving out... anyone know what is going on there?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I use freewheels and sometimes the same thing happens but I've used the same freewheel for a while and it only happens rarely...bare in mind though I know practically nothing about bmx cassette hubs, so I couldnt honestly give you a well informed answer, I would just keep riding it, and if it starts to happen alot then I would probably look at replacing a part or the whole thing.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

is your chain old, do you think it might've skipped a tooth


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

bent tooth on your sprocket perhaps. my bmx used to pop and crunch all the time. it sometimes skipped as well. i was running and old chain and a really bent sprocket though so id check them first. if not and it doesnt happen again i wouldnt worry about it. other than could be worn pawls on the driver but i dont really remember your bike being that old so that shouldnt be the problem


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Your chain was probly loose and it just skipped over a tooth.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

often times pawls with a little too much or dirty grease in them will tend to snap back into place very slowly compared to some fresh ones, making it skip forward just like you mentioned. i have this issue on one of my hubs about once a year. just pull it apart, clean them off and give them a light re-greasing and you should be golden...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I run my chain hella tight so my cranks don't spin on no footed stuff.


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

*Was it like this? *






I'd just pull it apart real quick, clean it out and make sure the pawls are doing OK. Don't forget to re-grease though


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Does your hub have individual pawl springs or a retainer spring that activates them all? I had a Woodman that had a retainer style spring and one of the 4 pawls opened slower then the other 3. That caused a skipping issue...


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

I stripped out the hub engagement in a stock Haro cassette hub with a 1-pc driver after 4 months of pretty hard riding. In that time I had not touched the driver since initially building the bike, when I took it off to check that it was greased well. When you open the hub up, look to make sure that neither the pawls or the hub is beginning to show signs of fatigue. If your pawls look misshapen at all, but your hub looks good, get new pawls IMMEDIATELY. Your hub won't look good for long...


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Sounds like the spring to engage the pawls is not tight enough or the teeth that the pawls engage on is worn. Fix it before it wears too much and the teeth are rounded and your hub is done. I have 3 worthless profile hubs due to not taking care of this problem fast enough. Too tight a chain could be part of the problem. If you cut a piece of garden hose a couple millimeters longer than the tube spacer and run it inside the bb around the tube spacer then you can get your cranks to not spin without damaging your bb bearings and rear hub.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

ive had it happen on freshy fresh hubs, sometimes you just pedal right when the pawls are about to click so you get the full range before it hits on the next set of teeth. usually nothing wrong, just the fact that theres not 50million points of engagement like an i9 hub


----------

